# They Dislike New Food (Help)



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi all,
my redbellies are used to feed on tetradoromin pellets since they too young, now they got a little bit bigger, i used to have alot of cans of the doromin pellets, now its finished , i searched the stores and couldnt find any, so i got them something new , Prodac Cichlid sticks, and they dont like it at all , it keeps floating on top and they just leave it there or spit it out everytime, what should i do? it has been 2 days and they haven't eaten anything...
(sorry for bad english)


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

flow said:


> Hi all,
> my redbellies are used to feed on tetradoromin pellets since they too young, now they got a little bit bigger, i used to have alot of cans of the doromin pellets, now its finished , i searched the stores and couldnt find any, so i got them something new , Prodac Cichlid sticks, and they dont like it at all , it keeps floating on top and they just leave it there or spit it out everytime, what should i do? it has been 2 days and they haven't eaten anything...
> (sorry for bad english)


I would try and get some sinking pellets. Or, you could get some type of frozen food such as tilapia, shrimp, or silversides.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Soak them in water first and squeeze them so they sink.

Other then that, just keep offering them the pellets until they accept them, piranhas won't starve themselves.


----------



## flow (Jun 25, 2010)

sinking wont do it , once i left it there for a while and it started to come down and they still wont eat it, i guess im gonna have to keep offering it to them until they eat it.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As been said they won't starve themselves so keep offering till they accept it, though hunger will increase risk of cannibalism... you should consider offer them small (bite size) pieces of white fish fillets and shrimp...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

As everyone has stated keep offering it to them, when there starving they should start accepting it.
Also as stated by Mr.Hannible on the canniblism note: If there getting really aggresive with eachother and still not eating, you might have to just by a different pellet typ.


----------

